
Fake LinkedIn Recruiter Message Generator - osweego
https://duberste.in/linkedin_generator/
======
thlisym
Brilliant! Might also be worth asking for 20 years experience in a technology
that has only been out for 2 and a PHD for a salary of $45,000 a year.

